
Chefs and truck drivers beware: AI is coming for your jobs - jonbaer
https://www.apnews.com/6034c9ce1af347ec8da996e39b29c51b
======
anoncoward111
I worked a good chunk of time in a mid-sized Italian restaurant with maybe 10
cooks, 10 waiters, and 7 bussers/dishwashers/preppers.

I doubt that right now a robot could do any of the backhouse stuff with the
versatility, speed, and durability required to be better than a human chef
working for easily less than 40k a year.

I think if we reach a point where one or two laborers can pre-prepare all of
the ingredients the night before and the robot cook can just spit out a hot
meal in 5 minutes (with one person overseeing a symphony of robo chefs), then
AI/robots will win and chefs as a profession will go bye bye.

But until then, the owners will continue to spend on quality labor because
that's the only way they know how to make the meals efficiently.

